# 10/14 Shark Tourney & Campout ROLL CALL!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Friday -Sun 83-84 degrees highs with 59-61 degree lows. And for all 3 days quote "Sunny and Nice." "Sunny and Pleasant." "Sunny, Nice and Warm." Perfect for camping and bundling up at night in a sleeping bag.


Friday night 94% full moon. Nice and bright waterways and Mcree looks like daylight with the moon reflecting off the sand!

Sea forecast is 2-3 foot, Bays and coastal waters a light chop. Not the best, but doable if anybody wants to venture out, or at least 3 of the winning sharks from the last 6 tourneys that I know of have been caught in the pass or bay. Just saves on gas!

2 days away!!!! *Post on here if your gonna enter the tourney, come camp-out, or stop by Saturday afternoon for the party!
*
If you missed the original post with the details here is the link:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/7th-semi-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-mcree-camp-out-october-14th-16th-96878/index3/


Where is everyone??? Quiet around here! Got Rodmeisters entry fee, Need2fish's, and ours. Is it only three of us teams fishing it??

Gonna be a great weekend!

Anymore shark-fishers? Anybody camping? And I have plenty of room still on my boat to transport anybody out there and back with your tent, etc. for free. Corrinas and Gene are riding out there and back. Come on camping! You don't need a boat!

Hello...is this thing on? Anybody in there??? 

Give me a CALL OR TEXT IF YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS 777-1221


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

We're planning to head over Saturday morning and camp. Can't get off early enough Friday to make it over before dark. We had a blast the last time we meet up with you guys, hope the turnout is just as good!!!


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm part of need2fish's team. We are going to possibly fish the 3mile bridge area friday evening and then I will be boating over to the campsite late friday night. I will be sleeping on my boat. I have never made this trip at night before alone. Is there any certain route I should take from 3 mile to Ft Mcrae at night?? Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You should have no issues going from 3 mile to mccree. Only area that is iffy is the channel going into Ft McCree. Go slow and you should not have any issues. 

I will find out today whether we are in or not. If we are Clay can we pay on Friday afternoon?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Well - we didn't fare too well. Rick cut his foot right before I boarded the boat Friday night. We fished 3mb for a few hours and got nothing but white trout - hooked a few up but no takers - not even a bull red.

Next day I had to do the run for the reef in the morning. Rick slept on the boat and fished around the bay with no luck in the AM About 11 AM Rick's foot was really bothering him and looked like it needed medical attention so I just offloaded my stuff at chicken bone. Probably best since I was whipped after coordinating that run event and being up at 4 AM. We never made it out to Mcree for the cookout. I did go out in my yak today and caught a small 4' spinner shark late afternoon. How did the cookout and measure in go?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Any sharks caught?


----------

